# Diamond Outlaw Vs. PSE Brute



## demello (Oct 24, 2011)

I am new to archery hunting and looking for opinions. I shot them both and they feel about the same to me, but do not really know what to look for anyway. Just looking for opinions on quality, experience, and which is the better bang for the buck. I am looking at both bow packages (RTH). Thanks in advance.


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

I was recently in the market for the exact same price range you are looking at. I did a lot of research on these two bows and after testing them both out I was sold on the Diamond, but ended up getting a good deal on a Bow Madness. The diamond felt better to me, but both shot very well and to me the draw cycle was smooth. Ultimately I would get the bow that feels and shoots the best for you.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Go to a pro shop and check out some bows they will have more to offer. Hoyt has a bow package around 500 that is a nice shooter, it is called the rampage i believe.


----------

